# Rohr Eiweißabschäumer tunen



## Olli.P (7. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich überlege schon seit einiger Zeit, wie man den "normalen Rohr-Eiweißabschäumer" noch ein bisschen verbessern könnte.
Nun bin ich bei folgender Lösung hängen geblieben:

Ich möchte gerne versuchen, mit zwei Rohrquerschnitten zu arbeiten. Außen ein DN 125 und innen ein DN 110 Rohr. Hier soll nun eigentlich das Ziel sein, das das Wasser besser Zirkulieren kann. 

Hierzu die Zeichnungen:

Variante 1:
 

Variante 2:
 

Wobei sich hier jetzt die Frage stellt, nimmt man in DN 110 Querschnitt zusätzlich noch einen 90° Bogen mit zusätzlichem Rohrstück drauf um das nach unten strömende Wasser nicht erneut mitzunehmen, oder wird das ganze dann evtl. zu schwer?

Oder reicht es wenn das innere Rohr einfach "nur" ein Stück länger ist?`

Ein weiterer Nachteil ist, das ich bislang kein T-Stück in DN 125 gefunden habe, das einen DN 50 Abzweig hat, daher wäre ein Reduzierstück von 125 auf 110 zusätzlich von Nöten.

Was meint ihr, wird das funktionieren, oder sollte man es gleich lassen?

Wer Verbesserungsvorschläge hat, kann natürlich die vorhandenen Zeichnungen für seine Tipps verwenden............. :smoki


----------



## Patrick K (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rohr Eiweißabschäumer tunen*

Hallo Oli
Nimm doch oben ein 110er T zum schäumen und darunder ein 110er mit 45° Abzweig nach unten so hat man ein EWS und eine (Kuno) Mammut zwecks Strömung.So in der Richtung hängt das Bild , seit längerem in den Falten meines Hirns
Zumindest in der Theorie sollte es funktionieren,wenn es irgend wann mal wärmer sein sollte, werde ich es mal einen Tag am Teich blubbern lassen, dann weis ich mehr.
Wenn du das so bauen möchtes wie in deinen Skizzen würde ich versuchen gar kein 125er Rohr zu nehmen, sondern nur eine 125er auf 110er reduzierung zu verbauen und das 110er nur 3-4 cm unter reinschieben
Gruss aus Bastelheim Patrick


----------



## mitch (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rohr Eiweißabschäumer tunen*

Hi Olli,

du hast doch bestimmt noch ne Tube Tangit zuhause, wenn das 125er ein KG ist - bingo
50er loch rein, ein Stück 50er PVC einkleben ==> fertisch

ich denke Version #1 passt.


----------



## Olli.P (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rohr Eiweißabschäumer tunen*

Hi,

danke für die Tipps, werde ich die Tage probieren! 

@mitch:

jepp, wird KG-Rohr werden, hab noch kein DN125 HT gefunden........


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rohr Eiweißabschäumer tunen*

Hi,

sonst hat *keiner* mehr seinen Senf dazu zu geben.............


----------



## tocat (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rohr Eiweißabschäumer tunen*

Hi Olli,

habe gerade zu Testzwecken mal so etwas ähnliches zusammengebaut: Fazit: funktioniert nicht!

In deinem ursprünglichem Aufbau hattest Du ein Gegenstromprinzip mit einer längeren Verweildauer der Luftblasen.

In dem neuen Aufbau geht der Gegendruck durch das 2. Rohr verloren. Daher fast kein Schaum.

Ps.: Habe es am Dienstag leider nicht geschafft, denke aber noch an Deine Futterprobe.

schöne Grüße
Tom


----------



## tocat (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rohr Eiweißabschäumer tunen*

Hier mal ein Änderungsvorschlag zu deinem jetzigen Aufbau.

Anstatt den Abschäumer außen an den IBC zu hängen würde ich ihn nach innen verlagern. Standort Einlauf! Am Einlauf ein T-Stück mit Rohr bis zum Boden. Oben den Abschäumer aufsetzen. Durch den zusätzlichen Gegendruck und natürlich immer "frischen" Wasser, dürfte er noch effektiver arbeiten. Du solltest hierbei einen Überlauf nicht vergessen.

Schöne Grüße
Tom


----------



## Olli.P (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rohr Eiweißabschäumer tunen*

Hi,



mal gucken, ob und wie ich was mache........... 




			
				tocat schrieb:
			
		

> Anstatt den Abschäumer außen an den IBC zu hängen würde ich ihn nach innen verlagern.



Da hast dich nu aber vertan, der EWS ist ja im IBC innen eingebaut, da kommt ja "nur" das Abschäumer Rohr nach außen. 

Außerhalb war der am alten GFK-Filter.


----------



## nik (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rohr Eiweißabschäumer tunen*

Hi Olli,

wenn du schon nur die Flussrichtung umkehrst, wird das sofort effizienter.
Bei meinem, siehe Sig., führe ich das Wasser gleich von oben zu. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Olli.P (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rohr Eiweißabschäumer tunen*

Hallo nik,

den Thread mit deinem EWS hab ich schon gelesen.

Der funzt ja anscheinend sehr gut! 

Allerdings möchte ich nicht einen solchen Aufwand betreiben und noch eine zusätzliche Pumpe anschließen. Mir kommt es mehr darauf an, mit so wenig (ich sag mal Material) wie möglich, das beste Ergebnis zu erzielen. 

Und da ich eh noch zwei Anschlüsse am meiner Luftpumpe unbelegt habe, tendiere ich eher dazu, mir noch einen zweiten einfachen EWS in den ersten IBC rein zu hängen. :smoki

Und wenn's dann doch noch die Variante1 aus den Zeichnungen in Beitrag1 sein soll, kann man evtl. noch ein wenig experimentieren. 

Z.B.: 
Ob man im Ausströmer Bereich evtl. mal mit einem Reduzierstück DN125/110 oder sogar DN150/110 im Ausströmerbereich anfängt, um vielleicht mehr "Frischwasser" zu saugen

Oder doch mit dem Reduzierstück im Kopfbereich zu Experimentieren, so dass "nur" ganz wenig Wasser zirkuliert, wenn man das DN110 Rohr so hoch ansetzt das da vllt. nur noch 1mm platz Außen bleibt......... 

Aber das wird dann wohl doch erst die Praxis zeigen........... 

Mal seh'n, ob und wann ich dazu komme.......... :smoki


----------



## nik (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rohr Eiweißabschäumer tunen*

Hallo Olli,

ich habe keine 2. Pumpe.  Bei mir habe ich das nur deshalb, äh ...  "im Detail optimiert"  , weil ich nicht sicher war, inwieweit sich überhaupt was in meinem Teichlein abschäumen lässt.

in der Variante 2 könntest du das unten waagrecht zugehende Rohr hochführen und in der passenden Höhe als Überlauf in die nächste Filterkammer nutzen, dann hast du massig Gegenstrom.
Ich weiß ja nicht wie deine Filterung insgesamt funktioniert, sollte aber auf die eine oder andere Weise gehen.

Wenn du den Abschäumer aber sowieso im IBC versenkst, dann reicht als einfache Variante ein 110er Y-Stück (45° Abzweig) unter dem Schaumkopf so angebracht, dass der Abzweig nach unten weg geht und du könntest dir dadurch das aufwändige doppelte Rohr als Ablauf sparen.. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## olaf12 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rohr Eiweißabschäumer tunen*

Hallo ?
kann ich hier einen Eiweißabschäumer ein bauen.

Gruß Olaf


----------

